# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Ερωτηση για γλυκοπατατα.

## deluxe

Πηρα μερικες γλυκοπατατες. Δεν εχω ξαναφαει. Εχουν πολυ παραξενο σχημα. Ολες διαφορετικες μεταξυ τους. Πως τις μαγειρευω; Τις καθαριζω στην αρχη ή στο τελος; Απο γευση τι λενε;

----------


## NASSER

Η καλυτερη επιλογη ειναι στο φουρνο. Την καθαριζεις μετα το ψησιμο. Εχει γλυκια γευση. Το καλο της γλυκοπατατας ειναι ο χαμηλος γλυκαιμικος δεικτης παρολο που στη γευση ειναι γλυκια.

----------


## Machiavelli

Περίπου πόση ώρα ψήσιμο και στους πόσους βαθμούς; Πάνω στη σχάρα τις ψήνουμε; (Ναι είμαι τελείως άσχετος από μαγειρική γι' αυτό τα πετάω όλα στον ατμομάγειρα)

----------


## NASSER

και ο ατμομαγειρας ειναι καλη επιλογη. Το ψησιμο της ειναι οπως την κανονικη πατατα και το ελεγχεται με ενα πιρουνι ή μαχαιρι.
Ψητη στα καρβουνα αλλα δεν πιστευω πως μπορουμε καθε μερα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ballbreaker

> Πηρα μερικες γλυκοπατατες. Δεν εχω ξαναφαει. Εχουν πολυ παραξενο σχημα. Ολες διαφορετικες μεταξυ τους. Πως τις μαγειρευω; Τις καθαριζω στην αρχη ή στο τελος; Απο γευση τι λενε;


Πλυνε την καλα χωρις να την ξεφλουδισεις και βαλτην στον φουρνο μικροκυματων,μετα την τρως ολη εκτος απο την φλουδα βεβαια.

Απο γευση ειναι οπως το ακους:Γλυκο-πατατα!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Πλυνε την καλα χωρις να την ξεφλουδισεις και βαλτην στον φουρνο μικροκυματων,μετα την τρως ολη εκτος απο την φλουδα βεβαια.
> 
> Απο γευση ειναι οπως το ακους:Γλυκο-πατατα!



Στα μικροκυματα με νερο στο σκευος ή δε χρειαζεται?

----------


## Ballbreaker

> Στα μικροκυματα με νερο στο σκευος ή δε χρειαζεται?



Χωρις νερό,αρκεί που θα ειναι λιγο βρεγμενη.

----------


## NASSER

Παιδια γενικα θα ειναι καλο να αποφευγεται το φουρνο μικροκυματων για να μαγειρεψετε κατι. ΚΑλο ειναι να το χρησημοποιειται για ζεσταμα ηδη μαγειρεμενου φαγητου.

----------


## Ballbreaker

Φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων: Αυτά που πρέπει να ξερετε

******************** Απαγορευονται ξενα link εκτος της ισοσελιδας του φορουμ*** mods team***

----------


## deluxe

με τη φλουδα δηλαδη; στο φουρνο πως; βαζω νερο ή ετσι οπως ειναι σε ενα ταψι; πως καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι ετοιμες; στο τηγανι δεν ειναι καλες;

----------


## Μαρία

> με τη φλουδα δηλαδη; στο φουρνο πως; βαζω νερο ή ετσι οπως ειναι σε ενα ταψι; πως καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι ετοιμες; στο τηγανι δεν ειναι καλες;


Εγω τις κανω στο φούρνο τις βαζω σε ταψι αφου τι εχω πλύνει πρωτα (με τη φλόυδα)και αφού τις εχω τυλίξει με αλουμινόχαρτο.Στους 180 για μια ωρα πριπου και για να το καταλάβεις ανα τακτα διαστήματα με ενα πιρουνι τις τρυπάμε και αν το πιρουνι βυθίζεται ευκολα στο εσωτερικό της πατατας είναι ετοιμες.Χωρις λαδι χωρίς τιποτα απο μονες τους εχουν φανταστική γευση ΑΛΛΑ οταν λεμε γλυκοπατατες εννοουμε τις ασπρες που εχουν ανομοιόμορφο σχήμα(σαν τις κανονικες πατατες στο χρωμα)και οχι τις ροζ(που ρο χρωμα ειναι προς το κεραμυδι)

----------


## deluxe

Ασπρες; Εγω πηρα κατι καφετι-ροζ απο το supermarket και ελεγε γλυκοπατατες. Αλουμινοχαρτο βαζεις κατω στο ταψι ή και πανω;

----------


## Μαρία

> Ασπρες; Εγω πηρα κατι καφετι-ροζ απο το supermarket και ελεγε γλυκοπατατες. Αλουμινοχαρτο βαζεις κατω στο ταψι ή και πανω;


Ααααααα αυτες δεν τις τρωω δεν μ΄αρεσει η γευση τους αυτες που σου λεω ειναι σαν αυτες που πήρες αλλα ασπρες σαν κανονικη πατατα αλλα με το ιδιο δυσανάλογο σχήμα,αλουμινοχαρτο τις τυλίγω και τις βαζω στο ταψι(τυλιχτες).Η γευση με τις ασπρες δεν συγκρινεται

----------


## vAnY

εγω βαριεμαι να περιμενω μια ωρα να ψηθει στο φουρνο, ...με 6,5 λεπτα στο φουνο μικοκυματων, τρυπημενη και πανω σε λιγο χαρτακι κουζινας κι ειναι ετοιμη!

---> ξεφλουδιστε την , ριξτε μια κονσερβα τονου και ανακατεψτε με λιγη μουσταρδα, και μια κουταλια μελι..γινεται πολυ σουπερ, ειδικα οταν ειναι ακομα ζεστη :01. Wink:

----------


## yannis88

:02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke: το μόνο υγειινό φαγητό που πραγματικά δεν μου κατεβαίνει...

----------


## kaiowas

Έφαγα σήμερα για πρώτη φορά γλυκοπατάτα στο φούρνο με κοτόπουλο. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα. Είχε λιώσει(σαν πουρές ένα πράγμα) και πολύ γλυκιά. Αν τη ψήνει κάποιος διαφορετικά ας δώσει τα φώτα του :01. ROFL:

----------


## Μαρία

Υπάρχει ηδη τοπικ http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=5930

----------


## kaiowas

Sorry Maria το search δεν μου έβγαλε τίποτα :01. ROFL:

----------


## beatshooter

Καλο πλυσιμο να φυγουν χωματα,κτλ και στον φουρνο μικροκυμματων για 10 λεπτακια(εξαρταται βεβαια κ το μεγεθος της πατατας,μεγαλες κανουν περιπου τοσο πιο μικρες λιγοτερο χρονο).Μετα αφαιρειτε σχετικα ευκολα η φλουδα.

Εγω κανω ενα λακακι και το γεμιζω με τονο/σωλομο ψιλοκομμενο μαζι με φρεσκο κρεμυδακι,σκεπαζω με το περιεχομενο που εσκαψα και γινεται ενα καλο ενδιαμεσο γευμα.

----------


## sailim

> Καλο πλυσιμο να φυγουν χωματα,κτλ και στον φουρνο μικροκυμματων για 10 λεπτακια(εξαρταται βεβαια κ το μεγεθος της πατατας,μεγαλες κανουν περιπου τοσο πιο μικρες λιγοτερο χρονο).Μετα αφαιρειτε σχετικα ευκολα η φλουδα.


Σε τι θερμοκρασία; Να υποθέσω στο max?

----------


## Feygatos...

> Σε τι θερμοκρασία; Να υποθέσω στο max?


Ε βάλτο στο μαξ καμια 6-7 λεπτά και δες άμα γίναν, εγώ τις κάνω βραστές στον ατμομάγειρα και κατεβαίνει εύκολα γενικά.

----------

